# Slow Co-workers....



## Ahrens (Mar 1, 2013)

So this may be off-topic a bit but oh well... Does anybody else work with a guy that just seems to either a)ignore you when you say something b)take more than twice as long to do something as it should c)just do some really stupid things while working together?

The one guy I work with is pretty much all three options rolled into one.Its really frustrating when your job is running over and your getting talked to about it and given a bit of crap even though your doing everything you can to try to keep things on schedule.

Today we were replacing a 40 gal PV water heater and im soldering the water lines when all of a sudden the heater starts rocking back and forth... he's down there putting on the black iron drip pocket with just a pipe wrench with no support wrench on the valve. I tell him to hold on a few minutes until i get everything done and it sets a bit. I get the cold line done then move a bit to do the hot not even 10 seconds later he;s at it again while im soldering. I just told him to go outside and finish the venting. 

Sorry about the ranting but had to get it off the chest.

Feel free to join in :thumbsup:


----------



## jps519 (Feb 12, 2013)

All the time. You can't teach common sense. Its a pain in the a$$. But what can you do.


----------



## Ahrens (Mar 1, 2013)

Well looks like i wasn't the only one that wasn't impressed with him at work, he got "laid off" last friday when he got back to the shop. The guy had the nerve to say to the boss after he heard the news that "he (myself) better be getting laid off too" Needless to say the other guys and I had a bit of a chuckle at that and he didn't look to impresses when I was the one that had to go to his house yesterday and get the mobile debit machine from him.


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

no matter how hard you try....you just can't fix stupid!!!


----------

